# Formater disque dur externe chiffré



## Yusuki (30 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous et merci d'avance pour votre aide.

J'utilisais jusqu'à présent un disque dur externe Western Digital d'1To pour faire mes sauvegardes chiffrées avec Time Machine. La modèle du disque est un My Passport For Mac, 2,5".

J'ai voulu le réinitialiser pour m'en servir comme simple disque externe. Pour cela j'ai ouvert Utilitaire de disque pour l'effacer. Il m'a demandé le mot de passe du disque, j'ai mis Mac OS.X journalisé chiffré je crois, et il a effacé le disque.

Seulement après impossible de faire quoique ce soit avec le disque. Il ne monte plus sur le bureau, impossible de l'effacer, de le partitionner etc... juste de le vérifier et de le réparer avec les options de base. Mais cela n'avance à rien.

Je me retrouve avec un disque dur externe inutilisable... et ça m'embête beaucoup. Est ce que vous connaissez une solution pour le remettre en état de marche ? Un autre type de logiciel un peu plus pousser ? Des commandes terminal ?


----------



## otgl (30 Août 2012)

Essaie ceci:


Branche ton disque externe.
Lance Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.
Dans le Terminal, tape: 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```
 et appuie sur la touche Entrée. Le Terminal te donnera la liste des disques sur ton ordi, avec les caractéristiques de chacun d'eux. Les disques se nomment "/dev/disk0", "/dev/disk1", etc.
En te basant sur les caractéristiques, déduis le nom de ton disque externe: disons que c'est "/dev/diskX".
Tape: 
	
	



```
diskutil eraseDisk JHFS+ MaPartition /dev/diskX
```
 et appuie sur la touche Entrée. Cette commande supprime toutes les partitions déjà présentes sur ton disque externe, et en crée une nouvelle appelée MaPartition.


----------



## Yusuki (30 Août 2012)

C'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait 

Le système reconnaît le disque, il monte sur le bureau et je peux retravailler dessus. 

Merci 

P.S: il existe un site référençant toutes les commandes terminal utilisables pour se dépatouiller de situation insoluble comme celle-ci ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2012)

Yusuki a dit:


> il existe un site référençant toutes les commandes terminal utilisables pour se dépatouiller de situation insoluble comme celle-ci ?



Des tas, ce sont des commandes UNIX, et il y a les mêmes (à peu de choses près) sous Linux, c'est dire qu'avec Google, il ne devrait pas te falloir longtemps pour en trouver plein !

Après, dans le terminal, en tapant "man nomdelacommande" tu obtient la syntaxe propre à Mac OS (syntaxe qui peut différer légèrement d'un UNIX à l'autre).


----------



## otgl (30 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Après, dans le terminal, en tapant "man nomdelacommande" tu obtient la syntaxe propre à Mac OS (syntaxe qui peut différer légèrement d'un UNIX à l'autre).



Pour ajouter à ce que @Pascal 77 a dit, il y a un site qui regroupe tous les "man" (manuels) d'OS X:

An A-Z Index of the Apple OS X command line
http://ss64.com/osx/​


----------



## Yusuki (30 Août 2012)

En vous remerciant


----------



## revolte (4 Septembre 2012)

J'ai un souci avec mon dd externe.

Suite apparemment à une fermeture malencontreuse, il ne reconnait plus qu'une seule partition. Comment puis-je récupérer celle qui manque. 

Je suis sur Mac Intel 10.4.11. Je suis déjà dans utilitaire de disque ou il le reconnait sous un autre nom mais à la vérification, il me dit qu'il faut le réparer suite à une fermeture malencontreuse et quand je le répare, ça me dit que ce n'est pas possible car il y a eu une erreur de fermeture. 

Ma vie presque est dans ce DD. Si quelqu'un a une solution, je serais ravi.

Merci d'avance


----------



## otgl (4 Septembre 2012)

revolte a dit:


> J'ai un souci avec mon dd externe.
> 
> Suite apparemment à une fermeture malencontreuse, il ne reconnait plus qu'une seule partition. Comment puis-je récupérer celle qui manque.



Essaie ceci:

Dans le Terminal, tape: 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```
 et appuie sur la touche Entrée. Le Terminal te donnera la liste des disques sur ton ordi, avec les caractéristiques de chacun d'eux. Les disques se nomment "/dev/disk0", "/dev/disk1", etc.
En te basant sur les caractéristiques, déduis le nom de ton disque externe: disons que c'est "/dev/diskX".
Tape: 
	
	



```
diskutil repairDisk /dev/diskX
```
 et appuie sur la touche Entrée. Cette commande répare la table des partitions de ton disque.


----------



## revolte (4 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse,

voici le résultat après avoir essayé ce que tu m'as dit:

Error (-9958) encountered attempting to verify/repair disk3 

T'as une idée?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h29 ----------

Oublie le premier message, je m'étais apparemment planté de disque. Avec le bon, voici le message:

Started verify/repair on volume disk4s3 
Checking HFS Plus volume.
Invalid node structure
Invalid node structure
Catalog file entry not found for extent
Volume check failed.
Error detected (-9972) while verifying/repairing volume disk4s3


----------



## otgl (4 Septembre 2012)

En gros, "Invalid node structure" veut dire que tu ne pourras pas réparer ton disque avec les outils OS X. Si tu veux vraiment récupérer les fichiers des autres partitions, il te faudra DiskWarrior qui est un outil professionnel de récupération. Malheureusement, il coûte très cher: 100 dollars américains pour la version en téléchargement. Mais il est spécialement conçu pour les erreurs de type "Invalid node structure", comme c'est écrit sur la page de DiskWarrior:

Messages from your Mac such as "Invalid node structure" and "Keys out of order" may seem mysterious or even scary but DiskWarrior fixes these problems and many, many more.​
À toi de voir.


----------



## revolte (4 Septembre 2012)

Merci à toi! S'il n'y a pas d'autres solutions, je vais essayer de me procurer Disk warrior.


----------



## art (31 Octobre 2012)

Bjr,
je me joins un peu tard à votre discussions, (que je trouve par hasard dans la liste); j'ai de mon côté un DD externe Poulton (Firewire ou usb) qui depuis quelques mois "ne monte plus du tout",
et pourtant il tourne... comme aurait dit Galilée!. Pourquoi?

Merci de m'indiquer, si vous avez une idée.
AL


----------



## mOOnSlide (7 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps, Snow Leopard se plante continuellement lorsque  mon disque dur 1,5 TO externe (branchement firewire ou usb) est monté.  Le système se fige et le finder ne répond plus. Je suis obligé  d'éteindre mon disque dur sans "l'éjecter" au préalable et là le système  redevient actif.
J'ai testé le disque dur sur linux (mint 13) il ne me provoque pas de soucis.
Du coup je l'ai formaté quand même, mais  le même problème demeure sous Leopard. 

Sous linux il me détecte 2 secteurs défectueux, lorsque je le format  (toujours sous linux) il semble ne pas allouer ces 2 secteurs (pour  éviter les soucis à mon avis), mais sous Mac impossible de vérifier,  j'ai tenté plusieurs "réparations" de disque sous Snow Leopard mais il  me dis que le disque est ok.... j'avoue que je sèche là.

Que puis je faire ? merci d'avance.


----------



## mOOnSlide (8 Novembre 2012)

RESOLU grace à ce post :
http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...dur-externe-qui-sejecte-tout-seul-283311.html


----------



## thebeathunters (30 Juin 2014)

problème similaire avec un WD 500 my book résolu en faisant la MAj du firmware 
ça paraît con mais il fallait y penser


----------



## flotow (29 Juillet 2014)

Merci de ne répondre à se fil uniquement si vous avez, comme le message d'origine, un problème avec disque dur suite au chiffrement de celui-ci. (messages déplacés )


----------



## druhill (28 Août 2014)

Bonjour mot de passe machine perdu et crypter filevault
jessaye de formater avec disque utility 

mais macintosh hD est grisé et me dis quil est proteger par un code

qqn de professionnel peu til maider ? merci 

 disque chiffré du coup je boot avec une clé bootable maverick
 mais rien bloqué
 ecran iMac collé pas envie de decoller tout et perder garantie

 sos


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2014)

Ben tu utilises la clé de récupération qui t'a été donnée à la fin de la séquence utilisée pour définir le mot de passe 
et envoyer un MP 2 minutes (! ) après avoir crée ton message, n'aidera en rien (la preuve ) 

si tu n'as pas la clé de récupération, c'est soit que tu as activé FileVault sans en avoir besoin, et que ce n'est pas toi qui a activé File Vault&#8230; dans ce cas, soit ce n'est pas ta machine, soit c'est une personne très proche de toi puisque il faut être admin pour pouvoir le faire 

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4790



> Your password and Recovery Key are critical
> The encryption used in FileVault 2 prevents accessing data on your encrypted drive without a permitted user account's password, or the recovery key. When you choose to turn on FileVault, you can no longer log in automatically. Take great care in choosing an account password that you feel is both secure and easy for you to remember. When enabling FileVault, carefully write down your recovery key somewhere, and be certain to make a copy of exactly what is shown. Store this copy of your key outside of your encrypted disk. If you choose to store your recovery key with Apple, take great care in choosing your related security questions and providing answers you can, if needed, clearly convey to an AppleCare phone support advisor.





> Seuls les utilisateurs disposant d&#8217;un mot de passe pour un compte autorisé (ou de la clé de secours) peuvent accéder aux données chiffrées à l&#8217;aide de FileVault 2. L&#8217;authentification automatique est désactivée dès lors que vous activez FileVault. Choisissez un mot de passe de compte sûr et facile à mémoriser. Lorsque vous activez FileVault, assurez-vous de prendre note de votre clé de secours et de créer une copie des informations indiquées à l&#8217;écran. Stockez la copie de votre clé ailleurs que sur le disque chiffré. Si vous choisissez de stocker votre clé de secours auprès d&#8217;Apple, choisissez des questions et réponses aisément compréhensibles, le cas échéant, pour un conseiller de l&#8217;assistance téléphonique AppleCare.


----------

